# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Sooo, Hows it going?

## Nevodark

Long time no see,

How is PE keeping up compared to HB's routines etc?

I see the fourm has become slow and quite dry, gives the feeling the community is kinda dead?

----------


## darkjacky

Hello Nevo  :Smile: 

I am not sure I was looking for a Shadow Priest rotation and Imogens thread did not have an updated one.
I stopped making rotations myself because NEP is good. And he updates things.
So decide for yourself how it is going  :Smile:  If you want to create profiles feel free. Your rogue profiles were good.

----------


## ossuaire

Hi, 
I think PE need more to be update than rotation. But it still work not too bad.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

What's wrong with PE? I have zero issues with it in my profiles.

----------


## ossuaire

Some issues with combat tracker.
With the git version and with any rotation.
It's possible that I'm wrong and that the problem does not come from PE.


I have errors like this one.







> Date: 2015-11-16 14:35:20
> ID: 2
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 3
> Message: ...ce\AddOns\Probably\system\modules\combat_tracker.lua line 35:
> attempt to perform arithmetic on field 'totalUnits' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> ...ce\AddOns\Probably\system\modules\combat_tracker.lua:35: event()
> Probably\system\core\timer.lua:16:
> ...

----------


## StinkyTwitch

What are you fighting when CombatTracker does that? I use it all the time and never get an error.

----------


## Kladdkakan

> What's wrong with PE? I have zero issues with it in my profiles.


!lowest.buff(#) for example is broken, resulting in attempts to throw hots on people futile as it's only working on tank/focus and the player. The healing engine could use a total rewrite

----------


## ossuaire

> What are you fighting when CombatTracker does that? I use it all the time and never get an error.


it happens all the time, whatever the target

----------


## akeon1

> Long time no see,
> 
> How is PE keeping up compared to HB's routines etc?
> 
> I see the fourm has become slow and quite dry :'c gives the feeling the community is kinda dead? D:


Not much motivation to update really, stuff works. maybe not 100% but still lurkin.

Think 99% way through an overhaul, but stopped getting feedback so don't think people use it anymore. didn't post it.

----------


## Belamoor

Well i do use it and i am loving it.

----------


## ossuaire

I used it for many years with firehack and I just got perma-banned 2 accounts :'( (No other hack / bots on these accounts)

----------


## akeon1

> I used it for many years with firehack and I just got perma-banned 2 accounts :'( (No other hack / bots on these accounts)


Yeh blizz has gone on a bit of a ban spree across a number of bots and lua unlockers. 

Still, thats that risk. Lucky its not hard to catch back up!

----------

